# Christmas music! Gah!



## Bret (Nov 9, 2007)

Someone save me. Please. There is one station in the Chicago area that started playing Christmas music 24/7 on Nov 1st. So now I've changed my presets in the car.

As if that wasn't enough.... my work just figured out how to work our music PA system thing. And they're playing Christmas music. AND, the one speaker is right above my head in my office. 

I already had a headache... this isn't helping. 

"I'm dreaming of a white Christmas...." 

At least wait till the 23rd!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel your pain!  I am glad I am in charge of the radio here at work!  I am so not ready for x-mas already


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 9, 2007)

Geez! That's kind of early. :shock: 

Irena


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it's a retail store conspiracy.  The retail stores pay the radio station DJ's under the table to start playing Christmas music early so that the public will start doing Christmas shopping early so that they will actually spend more money for Christmas because they spread their spending out, but then those DJ's that pocketed that money are listening to the Christmas music too, so they go dump the money they got under the table right back into those retail stores!  AHHH!  

Okay, maybe not...


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2007)

Sunflower, you are right. No doubt about it.

I don't have a radio in my shop, I like silence & like to hear what customers are whispering about items  . 

If my husband is in the back of the shop you might here anything rom Run DMC, to the Bee Gee's, to Patsy Kline, to Lords of Acid  :roll: .


----------



## Bret (Nov 12, 2007)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> I think it's a retail store conspiracy.  The retail stores pay the radio station DJ's under the table to start playing Christmas music early so that the public will start doing Christmas shopping early so that they will actually spend more money for Christmas because they spread their spending out, but then those DJ's that pocketed that money are listening to the Christmas music too, so they go dump the money they got under the table right back into those retail stores!  AHHH!
> 
> Okay, maybe not...



I work at a bank... so it's not a retail conspiracy. 

Then again... maybe we have a deal with the retail stores so our customers will come here, hear the music, be inspired to shop, overdraw their accounts, then we get the fees! 

On an upside, it's not on today! They said they were just "testing" it. So we'll see what happens...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 12, 2007)

> If my husband is in the back of the shop you might here anything rom Run DMC, to the Bee Gee's, to Patsy Kline, to Lords of Acid  .



Um...........WOW does he have multiple personalities?  those are some interesting choices  :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

LMAO! They did that at the show! I got so tired of it.. 
How do you just skipped THANKSGIVING!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 13, 2007)

It IS a conspiracy, retail or otherwise!  Normally anything Christmas-related is AFTER thanksgiving.  Sheesh the weather here is still balmy.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 14, 2007)

It drives me nuts!! Can't they at least wait until december? By the time november is over I'm already so sick of it. And what's with the Christmas decorations in stores being set up earlier and earlier every year? Can't we enjoy halloween and thanksgiving as individual holidays?


----------



## jeniryan (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm an oddball   I LOVE Christmas music, and was so happy that I found a station playing it here early. I think it even makes me lose my road rage   hehe


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 16, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Christmas music but it has to be AFTER Thanksgiving.  I usually put my tree up the day after Gobble Day!


----------

